

Perverse incentive - Flopsy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perverse_incentive

======
pmp6701
very interesting, there has been some great answers on this topic on quora as
well. [http://www.quora.com/Economics/What-are-some-good-
examples-o...](http://www.quora.com/Economics/What-are-some-good-examples-of-
perverse-incentives) [http://www.quora.com/Law-of-Unintended-
Consequences/What-are...](http://www.quora.com/Law-of-Unintended-
Consequences/What-are-the-best-examples-of-the-law-of-unintended-consequences-
in-action)

